# We Finished Up The Oval Finally



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

MY buddy and me finished up the oval today ran some laps on it, it was a blast. We ran g jets and stock 902s g jets were more fun i think but i love running them anyways.. Here are a couple pics, ready to get some people over and run let me know if any one is interested in running thx 

plainwell, mi.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

I am off this weekend so lets go racing boys lol


----------



## donzi22 (Feb 7, 2009)

That is a nice track. I ran on it in Indiana and you are one lucky guy to own it!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Your oval track looks great!!! Fast and smooth!

Hey, what did you use for the table siding? Is it white masonite 1/4"?? Thinner? It looks good.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

it is pvc sentra not quit a 1/4 inch


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

donzi are you sure its the same one this is a 4 lane track ik he had a 6 lane max also


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Now that's a TRACK! Sweet suff, Munsonator!! :thumbsup:


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

we still have to put all the semis and nascars in the infield, and im going down tomorrow and getting 3 high out put 8 ft lights for it.. I think it wld be cool to have lighting in corners and run with lights off, like a nascar track at night lol. does anyone know where you can get stands and winners circle area for the track. thx


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

ty RES


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Looks awesome!! :thumbsup:

What do you run and what times?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

munsonator008 said:


> we still have to put all the semis and nascars in the infield, and im going down tomorrow and getting 3 high out put 8 ft lights for it.. I think it wld be cool to have lighting in corners and run with lights off, like a nascar track at night lol. does anyone know where you can get stands and winners circle area for the track. thx


You can scour ePay searches in the slot car category for "revamatic", grandstand, or bleacher, or fab some yourself from your own personal favorite medium, be it balsa, plastruct, Legos, etc.

For a winner's circle I just stuck some black & white checkerboard model airplane wing decal to plexiglass and trimmed to size. Works great and is easily removable. Just an idea.


----------



## donzi22 (Feb 7, 2009)

Sorry it looks so much like the one I had seen before. Anyway it looks great and have fun!


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

its possible it is the same one donzi Moe had it up in his shop for a while in freemont indiana. anyways you are welcome to run on it anytime


----------



## donzi22 (Feb 7, 2009)

That be the one and It is such a great track. Thanks for the invite I may someday. My son and I are setting up a TKO track I had made last year but put it in storage until now


----------



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

That is an awesome track


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

nice track. hobbylobby carries checker board paper print. if you need any. its $0.89 cents


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

What a beautiful track. I'm jealous, jealous again....(Black Crows)


----------

